# help, need flies on LI



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, first off sorry if i am posting this in the wrong place.

I have been having some major mite issues lately, and despite all of my efforts the mites have killed off two separate batches of containers. I made another batch about a week ago and they are look good but for the time remaining have completely ran out of food. 

If anyone would be kind enough to offer me one or two ready to feed containers that would be awesome. I am willing to pay for the cultures as well. I am located in northport suffolk county, very close to huntington, and I am willing to pick them up. 

Thanks! Nick


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I can give you one or two but I'm in central nj not sure if that helps. I know there is a few froggers on LI that may be able to help


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

Nick I sent you a PM.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

The white plains show is this weekend. You can grab some cultures there.


----------

